# Help With Uninstalling CM9 After Clockworkmod Install



## chrismgan (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok so I didn't listen and I installed CM9 through Clockworkmod and am having some problems. Can anyone help me on the best (and easiest) way to undo what I've done and reinstall CM9 the proper way. Normally I don't try and shortcut these things, but I read a number of posts saying that people were successful in doing the upgrade via Clockworkmod instead of the Acme Installer. Any help would be appreciated and I promise to listen and follow the instructions.


----------



## NoMadMan (Nov 6, 2011)

have you tried running this in your command promp/terminal?


```
novacom boot [URL=mem://]mem://[/URL] < ACMEUninstaller
```
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10877-acme-uninstaller/


----------



## chrismgan (Aug 26, 2011)

No I haven't tried that. Do you mean I should D/L it and do the CMD prompt?
Thanks


----------



## NoMadMan (Nov 6, 2011)

This for you..

http://liliputing.com/2011/10/how-to-install-cyanogenmod-7-1-alpha-2-on-an-hp-touchpad.html

scroll down to "How to uninstall Android entirely".


----------



## chrismgan (Aug 26, 2011)

I can't find a link anymore to the Acme uninstaller .zip file. I've tried downloading it, but it doesn't show up as a zip file.


----------



## NoMadMan (Nov 6, 2011)

its a binary file. not a zip file. just download it from the source and copy to where novacom is stored.


----------



## chrismgan (Aug 26, 2011)

I think this is my problem. I had a HDD failure and needed to reinstall Win7. I don't have a folder with Novacom in it anymore.


----------



## dharani1234 (Aug 20, 2011)

chrismgan said:


> I think this is my problem. I had a HDD failure and needed to reinstall Win7. I don't have a folder with Novacom in it anymore.


Whats the problem you have with CWM install ? boot to clockworkmod ... do a factory reset ,,, make sure your CM9 download is not corrupt and flash it from CWM ...


----------



## chrismgan (Aug 26, 2011)

OK after the factory reset, won't I have to reinstall everything CM related all over again? In other words start from scratch?
Thanks


----------



## dharani1234 (Aug 20, 2011)

chrismgan said:


> OK after the factory reset, won't I have to reinstall everything CM related all over again? In other words start from scratch?
> Thanks


Yes you will have to re-install everything from scratch... thats the case even if you run the Uninstaller mentioned above...

The good part is TiBu is working now .. so backup all you apps and then restore them ..


----------



## chrismgan (Aug 26, 2011)

OK I'll do it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

chrismgan said:


> Ok so I didn't listen and I installed CM9 through Clockworkmod and am having some problems. Can anyone help me on the best (and easiest) way to undo what I've done and reinstall CM9 the proper way. Normally I don't try and shortcut these things, but I read a number of posts saying that people were successful in doing the upgrade via Clockworkmod instead of the Acme Installer. Any help would be appreciated and I promise to listen and follow the instructions.


Please explain exactly what you did. If you had read more, you would have seen that most folks that have the least problems installed CM9 via CWM.

What did you have installed before trying to install CM9?

Assuming you had a previous alpha of CM7, did you do a factory data reset, wipe cache and Dalvik?

What happened after the install that makes you believe that you installed it wrong?

Give us some info and I'll bet your in better shape than you think.


----------



## chrismgan (Aug 26, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Please explain exactly what you did. If you had read more, you would have seen that most folks that have the least problems installed CM9 via CWM.
> 
> What did you have installed before trying to install CM9?
> 
> ...


I did have CM7, but I didn't do a factory data reset, wipe cache and Dalvik. As for problems, I can't get the Market to open, and sometimes I get about an inch of corrupted screen at the top (when in portrait). Also can't open Gmail. I guess that's about it. Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## The Bear (Aug 22, 2011)

chrismgan said:


> I did have CM7, but I didn't do a factory data reset, wipe cache and Dalvik. As for problems, I can't get the Market to open, and sometimes I get about an inch of corrupted screen at the top (when in portrait). Also can't open Gmail. I guess that's about it. Any suggestions?
> Thanks


I didn't use clockwork and I'm having those same issues...


----------



## chrismgan (Aug 26, 2011)

Good to know that I'm not alone. If anyone has any suggestions, I'd love to hear them.


----------



## dharani1234 (Aug 20, 2011)

chrismgan said:


> Good to know that I'm not alone. If anyone has any suggestions, I'd love to hear them.


Did you perform a factory reset ? Why don't you try that .... also try clearing cache and data ...etc for market and gmail...


----------



## chrismgan (Aug 26, 2011)

Wouldn't a factory reset get rid of all CM and take me back to a WebOs only tablet? I don't want to do that if I don't have to.


----------



## NoMadMan (Nov 6, 2011)

i thought this topic was about "Help With Uninstalling CM9"?

Although some people has had success with previously having CM7 and upgrade to CM9, a lot of members also had problems with gapps versions, wifi, charging, etc.. I have never had screen corruption on any of the CM ROMs. The best thing to so is start with a clean slate. after you get the OS and gapps running, without installing aother applications, do a nandroid backup. Once you have all your other apps installed and configured the way you want it, do another nandroid backup and a titanium buckup. Or what ever backup you use. Then you can do just about anything you want to it so long as you have the backups to fall back on.


----------



## chrismgan (Aug 26, 2011)

What about a factory reset? What exactly does that do?


----------



## dharani1234 (Aug 20, 2011)

chrismgan said:


> Wouldn't a factory reset get rid of all CM and take me back to a WebOs only tablet? I don't want to do that if I don't have to.


technically yes ... but you will still have moboot and Clock work mod recovery. So download Cm9 Aplha0.5 file; gapps file ; place them on a directory on SD CARD; reboot to Clockwork mod; "factory reset" and then flash CM9 and gapps.


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

dharani1234 said:


> technically yes ... but you will still have moboot and Clock work mod recovery. So download Cm9 Aplha0.5 file; gapps file ; place them on a directory on SD CARD; reboot to Clockwork mod; "factory reset" and then flash CM9 and gapps.


Factory Reset only wipes data and cache.
Unless CWM has changed since whatever my phone is on. Or I'm misunderstanding you.

If he was to wipe system, data and cache he'd only have moboot, webOS and CWM.


----------



## dharani1234 (Aug 20, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Factory Reset only wipes data and cache.
> Unless CWM has changed since whatever my phone is on. Or I'm misunderstanding you.
> 
> If he was to wipe system, data and cache he'd only have moboot, webOS and CWM.


Tks for the correction .. my intention was to say "Use Wipe data/factory reset" option in Clockwork ...


----------



## chrismgan (Aug 26, 2011)

OK I did a factory reset and wiped caches and reinstalled CM9 & Gapps- everything seems to be working now. Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

chrismgan said:


> OK I did a factory reset and wiped caches and reinstalled CM9 & Gapps- everything seems to be working now. Thanks for everyones help.


See, that wasn't so bad after all. You just need the right information.


----------

